# Where did I go wrong.



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I have tried to raise my son the very best as I can. Where could I have gone wrong????? Coming from a father that loves the GSD and helped him get a great one to be. Now he goes and gets a female Mal pup. What have I done to deserve such heartache ? 

Damn nice pup though.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

New generation sees the light! LOL

I duno, I will have a nice GSD some day, old enough to want to slow down a little in a few years.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Durn little snots! Just no respect!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Kyle Sprag said:


> New generation sees the light! LOL


YES!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Now all he needs is a JRT to balance it all out......(or is it Boston?)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ha ha, Jerry all we can do, is our best. At some point they have to make those mistakes on their own. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, I just figured why not have the best of both worlds. 1 GSD and 1Mal. With all of these Mals, I have always been on the other side of the leash, so now I will see how this side feels. :razz:


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Jerry, your son has seen the light and can no longer remain inside the cave of darkness   :lol: 

The hard part is going to be trying to not notice how well she performs! If all goes well that is :wink:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Don't we all hope that our children go on to bigger and better things then we did? 
Sounds like yours did, you should be proud :twisted: :-\"


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Don't we all hope that our children go on to bigger and better things then we did?
> Sounds like yours did, you should be proud :twisted: :-\"


What a wonderful statement Kadi! :wink:


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> What a "SHAME"!! This just rips my gutt out!! I am sure you did your best! He must of got around a lower group of owners (malinois) and was brainwashed!! We should declare this a day of mourning!!

> Those damn "Malinois" again!!

> Phil


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Agreed Phil, we'll have to break out the black arm bands.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Agreed Phil, we'll have to break out the black arm bands.


OMG Jerry, you actually had me stifelling a laugh at my desk... thx for the smile! :lol:


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

JAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What have you done?????
I am so sorry for you Jerry and so disappointed in Jay.
I mean Jay what is next, are you gonna start cheering for the gators now?

Terry


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

*sigh*

Typical of a father to attempt to stifle his kid. Scary when they start to go off and do their own thing, but ya know, it sounds like he's making some excellent choices.
:twisted:


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Cheap Shot!! Cheap Shot Marcy!! My stomach is still tied in knots!! Once again my condolences jerry!! A very sad day indeed!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I was in hopes that this thread would lighten everyones day. Mine on the other hand...............What can I say. A son with a mal and a daughter with a boxer. Oh and I almost forgot, my wife with two Boston Terriers.

Thanks Phil, Terry and you other GSD people, we must stand together. The world will no longer be a safe place. People have started to see that the outside looking out is not as clear. This has more to do with the way the inside could be. The most that can be expected will never be published according to the author of the book,"Under the Bleachers", by Seimore Butts. I hope I have made myself clear with this.

Kim, don't you dare turn on me.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I thought that book was called "Plumber Fashion Statements" by Seymore Hiney


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Thanks Phil, Terry and you other GSD people, we must stand together.


I used to be a GSD people. I got bored with them and got myself a couple of mals. Haven't had a dull moment since.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ah, jerry, what can you do? they all have to go out and make mistakes in order to learn the life lessons. i would suggest that you confiscate Ichelles as punishment and send him (Ichelles, NOT jay) to me where he will be appreciated as he deserves.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Terry, a Gator fan....NEEEEEVVVERRR!!!!! I am still with ya on this one.







Go NOLES!!

Ann trust me, Ichilles is GREATLY appreciated. He is the one I bring out when people visit and have doubts about GSDs, and then I let them see him work. I just let Ichilles do all of the talking for me, they soon change their mind. Now if I can just get this little Mal to be half as good as him and I will be happy. Can't set the sights too high. Oh man, am I sounding like a GSD person.







I guess I haven't totally crossed over yet.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That's my boy.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, it was worth a try   but i have to say, well, if you ever...you'll know where to send him (and don't try telling me you're sending him and a mal shows up, either!!)


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Jay just send Ichelles to me, south Florida is closer than Nebraska and he would fit in nicely with my two GSD's Coach and Yaro. Besides I would teach him his new agitation command "gator"

Good luck with the first trial, I will be thinking about y'all and I hope it exceeds all hopes and expectations.

Terry


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Don't we all hope that our children go on to bigger and better things then we did?
> Sounds like yours did, you should be proud :twisted: :-\"


Interesting you brought that up/
It was just reciently on the news that this is the first generation in the history of our country that the children haven't done as well as their parents. :twisted: :razz: :wink:
Not your fault Jerry! :wink:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I have tried to raise my son the very best as I can. Where could I have gone wrong????? Coming from a father that loves the GSD and helped him get a great one to be. Now he goes and gets a female Mal pup. What have I done to deserve such heartache ?
> 
> Damn nice pup though.


Jerry stop kicking yourself...you know the source of the problem, the baby's mom!:lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jay you could have gone to the darkest side and hooked up with one of these Bouvier puppies. Pop would have had room to fuss! :mrgreen:


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Woke up and am still devistated Jerry. I was hoping this was just a bad dream but when I stuck myself with a pointy object and jumped a foot or so in the air, I realized the nightmare was true. 
> Another sad day!!

> In mourning
> Phil


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Phil, PM sent


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Kids will always find a way to rebel defy coming home with a Swamp Collie isn't the worst thing that could have happened. There done after 5 or 6 year he will be that much older smarter. I would be certain he will be back. 
Iv had Corvettes on and off through the years take a guess what my kid bought a god damn mustang


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Well first off you went wrong by letting Jay run with us Mal folks. We have a way of persuasion, and it looks as if Rebecca and I have succeeded in our mission. Welcome to the "other" side Jay you are now an official owner of an "alternate breed". What a day.... what a happy happy day..........=D>


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Those damn malinois again!!!


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Matt Hammond said:


> Well first off you went wrong by letting Jay run with us Mal folks. We have a way of persuasion, and it looks as if Rebecca and I have succeeded in our mission. Welcome to the "other" side Jay you are now an official owner of an "alternate breed". What a day.... what a happy happy day..........=D>


There you have it folks: One need only be exposed to the Malinuts and there is a very good chance of enlightenment! :mrgreen: Of course there will always be nay sayers. [-(


----------



## Rebecca Santana (May 16, 2007)

Wow I haven't been on here for awhile, now I must defend Jay. I feel so great to share my pick female with him (no other would do)! Ichilles has me one day wanting a GSD because he is awesome and now Jay has the best of both worlds. Jerry I didn't mean to cause you any pain, just wait until Jay gets on the field!

Here is her brother showing why life is boring without a malinois in it!


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

What a great picture!


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> I hope you are all happy when I am in a straight jacket and receiving shock treatments over this travesty because you continue to dig the knife in deeper and deeper.!! 

> As if it wasn't bad enough with the cheap shots, now the pictures!! I just can't take it anymore!!

> For some reason I am hearing birds chirping in my room and have suddenly become afraid of everything , including myself??!

> Damn "Malinois" Again!!


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

Phil Dodson said:


> For some reason I am hearing birds chirping in my room and have suddenly become afraid of everything , including myself??!!


Take a few deep breaths and then go hug a malinois. All will be OK.
:-({|=


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Phil Dodson said:


> > > For some reason I am hearing birds chirping in my room and have suddenly become afraid of everything , including myself??!
> 
> > Damn "Malinois" Again!!


8-[ 

If you had a Malinois of your very own you would have no reason to be afraid of anything! :razz: 

Stop drinking the GSD kool-aid =; 8-[ :-o


----------

